# Total Colectomy W/ileorectal Anast.



## DebbieP (Apr 10, 2008)

Here Is My Question - The Surgery Performed Was A Total Colectomy/ Ileorectal Anastomosis. Is Procedure 44150 Or 44158 Correct.  Thank You.


----------



## cmartin (Apr 11, 2008)

With an ileo-rectal anast it's a 44150
Connie Martin CPC-GENSG


----------

